# Home-made Water-soluble fragrance recipes???



## expat-mama (May 28, 2008)

I just bought a humidifier and I want to use the aromatherapy thingee, but it says that it can only take water-soluble fragrances. I was hoping to use my essential oils but I don't want to muck up the inside of this new and rather expensive humidifier if it can't take the oils.

All the water-soluble fragrances I've seen have nasty chemicals in them, so I'm wondering if anyone knows how to make a natural water-soluble fragrance?

Thanks in advance for any help!!!


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

I'd suggest using hydrosols, rosewater and other kinds. You can do things like simmer citrus slices and spices but I wouldn't put anything like that in the humidifier. Maybe alcohol extracts of the aromatic plant you'd like. To do that put some leaves or flowers or spice in a jar and fill with enough alcohol (vodka works) to cover, close it, and let it sit 2-4 weeks.


----------



## expat-mama (May 28, 2008)

Thanks JamieCathryn! I'll definitely look into those two possibilities.


----------

